# aire recommendation please



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am thinking of visiting Cognac and La Rochelle next week, has anyone used the Aire in Cognac and id it worth a visit.
Also which of the Aires in La Rochelle is the best option?

Many thanks

Taff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't know what the situation is now, but I last visited cognac about 8 years ago, and there was limited parking and a service point on the riverside opposite Hennesy's. We parked overnight on the river bank in front of Hennesy's warehouses along with a few others.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Cognac*

We visited Cognac in 2012 just as Bognormike describes it.

There are 2 dump drains either side of the bourne and 4 parking spaces the otherside of the Hennesy Warehouse entrance gate.

There is a car park next to it which the French Van decided to park in when they realised the 4 vans in the 4 slots would not bunch up to let him in. Probably because we still wanted to be able to get in and out of our vans.

Have a look on Google Earth. At the southern end of Rue de la Halle. There is 1 MH parked in the 4 slot area.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Cognac is worth a visit. If it's on your planned route why not go to the aire and see if you get lucky for a spot\/


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Taff,

Cognac, The aire is exactly as the others have posted. We parked there in June of this year, but did not stay over.

La Rochelle. We stayed at the park and ride last year. Grass parking, good service point and a free ticket for the electric bus into the town.
Think it was about 8 ish euros. The aires book probably has an up to date price.

Davy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some handy info on Motorhome parking around La Rochelle....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2344898.html#2344898

Pete


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

In that area the aire at Mortagne sur Gironde is very pleasant. The coast up the East side of the Gironde has some nice places to see and only a slight detour from the direct route between Cognac and La Rochelle. Village of Talmont also good.

Alan


----------

